# Yet Another 'Just Arrived' Thread



## FreddieClifford (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi All,

I thought I would add to the already fairly large number of new arrival threads and introduce myself - I'm a recent graduate from the UK about to start my first job in Dubai, I arrived on Thursday and am due to start work on Sunday.

Am currently staying in a hotel adjacent to the DIFC which, while very nice and extremely handy for work, has made for fairly few social opportunities!

If anyone were to perhaps recommend a half decent bar (preferably not miles away) in which to watch the prem games tomorrow.... I would be incredibly grateful!

Look forward to reading your responses


----------



## mel90 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi, 
I'm a recent graduate from the UK, moving out there to be cabin crew next week. I can't recommend a bar as such, but if you find one, i'd be interested in coming along, probably depending on who you support though... 

Mxx


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

If you could elaborate on half decent that would help. There are pretty cool places inside the DIFC. I would suggest you to check at times out Dubai and chase the bars within DIFC. Make some calls to find out those who will air the prem games.


----------



## FreddieClifford (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the response - half decent, a fairly lively crowd, nice atmosphere, big screen etc. Time Out recommends plenty of places so will probably just take a leap of faith and try one of those!


----------



## Fletch1969 (Nov 12, 2011)

There are loads of nice, (but not cheap) restaurants in and around DIFC, but I didn't know any bars. Barasti, (just outside the marina) is a good bar and usuallynhasnthe matches on though it's probably 20 minutes each way for you in a cab..


----------



## Manchester_QS (Aug 22, 2012)

I fly out on the 29th September and will be living near the JBR.

Who do you support Freddie?

I support Manchester City so I found the Dubai Supporters Club and set up to meet with them once I get to Dubai. I'm guessing most prem clubs will have supporters clubs in Dubai so that might be your best shot!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Across SZR from DIFC you have Stables Bar, a decent pint, decent crowd and they show football. Next to there is Fibbers, pork fry ups and good pint but it can get busy and smokey. Fibbers show football but rugby takes priority if there is a big match on eg 6 nations etc.

Both are stand alone pubs, not in a hotel, and up an alley from the service road.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

ok ive nooo idea where DIFC is BUT mcgettigans in jlt is really good craic! i also arrived thursday and have been there twice since.. lots of irish n english!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> Across SZR from DIFC you have Stables Bar, a decent pint, decent crowd and they show football. Next to there is Fibbers, pork fry ups and good pint but it can get busy and smokey. Fibbers show football but rugby takes priority if there is a big match on eg 6 nations etc.
> 
> Both are stand alone pubs, not in a hotel, and up an alley from the service road.


was going to say Stables. A cheap pint, by Dubai standards.
20 during happy hour - rocketing to 25 outwith!


----------



## FreddieClifford (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendations guys. 20 for a pint!? We went somewhere in the DIFC yesterday eve that was 45! Shocking...

I'm actually a supporter of the mighty Ipswich Town - so doubt I'll be watching any of those games, but prems always entertaining

Big rugby fan as well so good to know that 6 nations gets shown


----------



## leeds92 (Jun 19, 2012)

Freddie - I'm in the same boat mate. Been here nearly a year but mates are useless for football. Let me know if you've found a decent place to set up for the games will you as I'm keen to get along to some. 
My email ad is [email protected]. 
Cheers.


----------

